# deer rifle for tennassee



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

I well be deer hunting tennessee this fall what is a good but on the cheeper rifle. or what caliber this well be the only time i well hunt tn so i my sell gun at end of season thanks for any help deerhunter


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

For a decent shooting gun for very little money try the mossberg ATR or the Stevens 200. Both retail for less than $300 and are bolt action guns in Deer worthy calibers. Savage also makes model 110 "package guns" for less than $350 or so that come with scope, sling, case, all included. 

As for caliber you cant go wrong with 308, 30-06, 270. All will kill anything in north america at 200 yards or less. And will kill deer farther than a newer hunter should be shooting at them. Whichever gun you choose, practice with it at many different distances from many different positions. I have only found one shooting bench in the woods I hunt and there were no deer nearby, so practice from standing and kneeling, and sitting till you can hit a 6 inch circle every time. The farthest range at which you can hit that 6 inch circle is your max hunting range. It may only be 120 yards from a standing position. Whatever it is, please dont exceed it.

If you could drive your car at 100 mph but couldnt keep it on the road, would you travel 100 mph very often? Only under perfect conditions. 

Hope this helps.

Contact me if you want.

Huntinbull


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I hunt with a marlin 30/30. I love this gun. I hunt in WV with it. As much as I might want a different caliber I come back to this one. It will kill deer within 150 yards and they just came out with a new catrige that is suppose to be more accurate down range. I have found that only a few times have I thought about taking a shot greater than 150 yards in WV. I am not sure if where your are hunting in TN is much different but why pay for a longer shooting gun if you are not going to shoot that far. The 30/30 is about $250. Good luck and have fun.

Joe


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i tell you what, The first deer i killed was with a 7mm it had ultra mag shells in it. Grandpa always used it, He told me even if you hit them in the leg they will go down. The bad thing was I was only 9 at the time maybe 100lbs. It was a 6pt In Webster springs West Virginia. But you can't go rong with a 30-30 or 270 STAY AWAY FROM THE 7mm.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Deerhunter,
PM me if you want. I live just south of you in Akron. If you just wanted to try some of my rifles and get an idea of what you want, we could get together and shoot. I teach some classes at Stonewall shooting range in August, Sept and October. Stonewall is in Brecksville? (not sure now) and they have ranges we can shoot rifles on. 

Huntinbull


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Tikka T3 in .270 or 30.06


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RUGER makes a dependable and very nice shooting rifle. my MK77 .300 winchester mag shoots very tight groups and i paid less that $500.00 for it without the optics. the .300 mag is too much for whitetail. 30/30, .308, .270(col. craig bottingtons favorite) and the .30/06 are good calibers for whitetail.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

416 rigby will do the trick. or my peronal favorite is a .480 alaskan w/ .475 limball. thats enought to kill any bear in this country.


----------

